# Cody at 26 months



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi all,

"Niko is a Monster" thread inspired me to see what everyone thinks of Cody. 

Cody is 26 months old, nuetered and weighs 98-100 pounds. He eats 3.5-4 cups of TOTW a day. He currently he gets an hour of fetch and a 30 min jog or brisk walk each day. In the summer he gets a fair amount more exercise since it's nice, he can swim, I feel like being outside longer etc....so in fairness to myself, he's in our "least active season" right now. anyhow here he is.

I also added 2 of Mandi. One is her infamous double paw/sit pretty/you better not stop petting me pose.

thanks for you thoughts


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

Do you want to know if he's fit and a good weight? I think he looks great.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Maggie,

Thanks for the compliment! 

pretty much. I feel he's in good shape. although winter time being the period he's probably in the worst shape relative to other seasons. so yes, just looking for thoughts on his weight, overall appearance. and I know some folks on here and give a "professional" critique as well, so that is welcome too


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

He could lose a few lbs, to get a nicer waist definition and tuck, but because this is his "off" season, cutting him back by 1/2 cup or so should be sufficient.

How easily can you feel his ribs?


----------



## 1sttimeforgsd (Jul 29, 2010)

My opinion is that you have two beautiful babies!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

N Smith said:


> He could lose a few lbs, to get a nicer waist definition and tuck, but because this is his "off" season, cutting him back by 1/2 cup or so should be sufficient.
> 
> How easily can you feel his ribs?


after the "Niko is a monster" i saw Leah take him from the high 90's to 85 pounds, so thought Cody could probably use the same. I'm not sure how tall he is though.

I can feel his ribs effortlessly. just a gentle touch, I don't have to dig to find them or anything lol. my guess is he'll drop 5 or so pounds once spring hits and i can be outside more.

thanks for your thoughts


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

1sttimeforgsd said:


> My opinion is that you have two beautiful babies!


aw thanks!

Mandi could lose a couple too. she has zero interest in fetch, but will decide to wrestle cody sometimes. mandi will only get exercise when we walk/hike...she'd just rather lay around or sniff things than play


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

He's very handsome! Lakota will be 2 next week. I was noticing she filled out a bit, solid looking. I don't think he looks fat, he lookes solid. Everyone gets a little "bigger" in the winter.


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

Thank you Kiya! I've heard too that between like 18 months and 2.5 years they "fill out", chest gets deeper and all. So, I noticed him "bulking" a bit, but didn't really know if it was bones and finishing up growing or packing on a little chub haha


----------



## GSDAlphaMom (Jul 20, 2010)

Handsome boy Josh! That picture of Mandi is soooo adorable! How could you ever say not to that look!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thank you Alphamom! haha, yeah Mandi know's how to work it!


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

chicagojosh said:


> after the "Niko is a monster" i saw Leah take him from the high 90's to 85 pounds, so thought Cody could probably use the same. I'm not sure how tall he is though.
> 
> I can feel his ribs effortlessly. just a gentle touch, I don't have to dig to find them or anything lol. my guess is he'll drop 5 or so pounds once spring hits and i can be outside more.
> 
> thanks for your thoughts


 
Welcome!

If you can feel his ribs easily, that is a really good thing! Pictures can also be a little deceiving to go by...

Either way he is gorgeous!


----------



## chicagojosh (Jun 22, 2010)

thanks again N Smith. I may cut down his food a tad, or just make sure I kick up his exercise in spring which won't be hard living on the river. he's a swimmer i tell ya


----------

